# Liberty Reservoir report



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

The crappie action was steady mostly small. I did see some caught in the 8-10" range and one whooper 14".... I caught mines on jigs other was using minnows and cutbait [crappies].I went after the bass and walleye with some deepjiging nothing ..It was a perfect day for fishing

Dnr did get one guy for too many crappies the limit is 15 in MD he had 20...The fine is $90 and $5for every fish over the limit ...OUCH
Photo in the gallery


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*hey dre*

I'm getting early and going to the wall at the pentagon and see whats there and i will give you a call if its worth it. but good job up there


----------



## reelfixer (Nov 8, 2005)

*Liberty*

I haven't fished Liberty Dam since I was a kid. We used to go up Liberty Rd and stop before bridge and walk down old road to water. Great Carp fishing there as I remember.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Nice work dre*

Hey Andre,

Nice work on them crappies. "fire in the hole"

Happy Holidays!

Jeff


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

reelfixer said:


> I haven't fished Liberty Dam since I was a kid. We used to go up Liberty Rd and stop before bridge and walk down old road to water. Great Carp fishing there as I remember.


If I remember correctly that old road used to be the original Liberty Road long before the resevoir was flooded. Checking out old maps can give you a tip to finding these relics, as they have often been converted to fire roads and can give good access to water. We used to bank wade/hikeout of the boat launch area for caasting...but that was years ago. Did our share of cat/carp'n too and it ain't too shabby.

Most crappyn' we did was off the old Loch raven Dulaney Valley Road bridge (boy, that ages me!)...was never thesame after they put up the new one. Engineers put the platforms on the wrong damned side of the bridge IMHO.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks L & Jeff.... There's crappies holding close to the spillway in Centennial lake too..more photo's in the gallery


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I've caught my share of crappies in Liberty. Most have come from the beaver huts back in the coves and near Nicodemus. Most have always been under sized though. Perfect bait for those big rockfish. 

Andre', I have caught some of my biggest crappies in centennial lake - not many but everyone that I have caught averaged over 10"+ . Never fished the spillway though - are you allowed to fish that area? I thought it was roped off and posted - I am going back a few years though. I did my best back on the far side near the hidden cove ( just before the bridge ) and the little island that's to the right of the boat/ concession stand. Mighty big bluegills in there as well.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hi Tommy*

The spillway wasn't roped off ...I caught bigger crappies in Centennial than liberty go figure  ...There bigger in loc raven too ....Both places near the brigde and the island are both very good spots 
P.s. If you see one bobber on top and one on each side [grate] of the spillway they was mine...Just paying my lake dues..lol


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Spillway I am referring to is on the side of 108. Last time I fished there ( back in the 90's ) the lake was off limits from the creek up to about 1/4 of the way past route 108. Maybe I am mistaken , it has been a while. We use to rent the canoes during the warmer months - actually flipped one thanks to one of my buddies. He thought he could move frome our canoe to another - while in the water. LOL.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey tommy*

Dre, not trying to hijack thread.

But Tommy, are you a firefighter with Montgomery County>

Jeff


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Nope, not me. 

Dre, just to put this back on track... How deep do you normally fish at Centennial? 


PS,You seem to be in the catch everything that swims kinda guy - ever fancy carp fishing? I think we may have seen you down at the wwd in alexandria but not lately - pumping cold water when they do pump. I haven't ventured down there yet this year, how about you?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey Tommy*

I was throwing a jig 4 foot under a bobber ...Man I love the "PLANT"..It's been closed for a few months now .I went down there once since they closed nothing...I havn't fished for carps since the 80's in the tidal basin..every once and a while i'll pick one up by accident...Wait!!! I did chase them when the cicadas were out[ a couple yrs back] I was hitting them on topwater small hook in the back of a live cicada on ultralight gear at triadelphia resevoir a couple in the double digits on 6# test   

Do you fish with specialized gear [rodholder and net]? I remember seeing some guys at the plant fishin for carps with some hi tec gear


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Andre said:


> Do you fish with specialized gear [rodholder and net]? I remember seeing some guys at the plant fishin for carps with some hi tec gear



That would be us  . We should hook up some time - for whatever , whenever  .


----------

